# Officer Down: Officer Robert Franklin Dickey - [San Diego, California]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

06/10/2007
*Calif. patrolman dies in crash*

*Officer Down: Officer Robert Franklin Dickey *- [San Diego, California]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
* Age:* 37

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident

*Additional Information: *Officer Robert Dickey had served with the California Highway Patrol for 5 years. He is survived by his wife and one-year-old son.[/B]

*Incident Details:* Officer Dickey was killed in an automobile accident on I-8 while on patrol in Imperial County. It is believed that a tire on his patrol car blew out, causing him to lose control of the vehicle. The patrol car left the roadway and flipped several times. 
He was flown to Yuma Regional Medical Center, in Arizona, where he succumbed to his injuries a short time later.

*End of Watch:* June 10, 2007

The Associated Press
*CHP officer killed near Arizona line* 
WINTERHAVEN, Ariz. - A California Highway Patrol officer was pronounced dead today in an Arizona hospital, a few hours after being injured in a single- vehicle crash in the sand dunes of eastern Imperial County today.
A CHP dispatcher in El Centro said officers had no details yet, and were gathering in the local office to learn more details.
Traffic investigators at the scene, about 10 miles west of the Arizona state line and 160 miles east of San Diego, asked for tents and bottled water to help them deal with 100-degree temperatures as they reconstructed the accident. Red Cross supplies were sent from Yuma, Arizona.

Witnesses told CHP dispatchers at about 9:05 a.m. that a vehicle had flown off the freeway and rolled numerous times, and was barely recognizable as a CHP cruiser after the crash.
Rural-Metro Fire Department firefighters from Yuma rushed to the crash, and cut the officer out of the wrecked cruiser. Arizona Department of Public Safety officers were diverting eastbound traffic off the freeway at Ogilsby Road, about 160 miles east of San Diego, CHP dispatchers said.
The mortally-injured CHP officer was flown to Yuma, about 10 miles east of the accident site. He was pronounced dead at Yuma Regional Medical Center


----------

